# Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....



## naish (1. Februar 2005)

jetzt ist es soweit, werden samstag das erst mal mit unserem boot die plaasen unsicher machen. das erste mal slippen |kopfkrat das erste mal vom boot aus angeln |kopfkrat |uhoh:  und wer weiss, was noch alles kommt.;+ ;+ |uhoh: 

unsere digicam ist auf jeden fall dabei, falls wir was dickes fangen * lach... das einzige problem was wir haben, wir haben noch keinen motor:c :c  da ist unsere fitness wohl gefragt..... bei nem alten gfk boot von ca.150 - 200 kg mal schauen * schwitz...

werde euch sonntag bestimmt den ein oder anderen reinfall und foto präsentieren...
bis dahin gruss naish Marcel B

Ach fast vergessen...und wer lust hat am samstag kann uns gerne gesellschaft leisten und uns in das bootsangeln einweisen :q :q :q #h #h


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Ohne Motor??? Seit ihr euch sicher, das ihr das wollt?

Wenn der Wind da reinweht schaft mein E-Motor es nicht mich auf Kurs zu halten.

Seit blos vorsichtig!!! Selbst die Plassen sind kein Kahnweiher!!!

Wo wollt ihr denn slippen? Teilweise ist an den Slipstellen angelverbot und zwischen verschiedenen plassen ist auch schon eine nicht zu verachtene Strömung.


----------



## naish (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

hi,

wollen bei marina oulderhouske slippen, direkt gegenüber wollen wir angeln dort sollen tiefe stellen sein...oh gott du machst mir richtig angst mit der strömung.......hmmmmund nu


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Meist auch der Wind...nicht nur die Strömung!

Mein lokaler Tackledealer hat Verleih-E-Motoren -> gibt es sowas nicht bei euch??

Wollt ihr Schleppfischen? mit Rudern bleibt man eh nicht auf der Stelle zum Vertikalfischen....


----------



## krauthi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

na dann viel glück am samstag  

freue mich schon auf bericht und bilder 

gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

dann müssen wir wohl ankern..... ist alles das erste mal für uns..... wüsste jetzt nicht wo man hier e motoren oder aussenborder leihen kann. wenn jemand was zu verleihen hat oder weiss wo man was leihen kann nur her damit


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Habt ihr denn ein Echolot zum finden der Kanten?

Sonst wird das Vorhaben auch ziemlich schwer!


----------



## naish (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

nö auch nicht.....wir lassen uns mal überraschen. wollen ja auch erstmal schauen ob das boot auch schwimmt *lach


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Na dann viel Spaß beim Paddeln!!!

Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt riskieren, ohne Motor. Vorallem wenn das Teil 150 -200kg wiegt.
Wenn nichts und niemand zu schaden kommt bin ich auch auf die Fotos gespannt!

Wie sagt man : *Mast* *und* *Schotbruch*


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Viel Spaß beim Bootsausflug !!!!
Bin seit letztem Jahr auch begeisterter Boots- und Vertikalangler #6 :q
Allerdings mit AB + Echolot |bla:
probierts mal aus - ich denke Rudern wird bestimmt auch gehen .... ist halt etwas sportliche Betätigung angesagt und der Bewegungsradius sehr eingeschränkt ....
nich die Bilder vergessen ! :q


----------



## Timmy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Durch einen Motorausfall waren wir letztes Jahr bei starkem Wind in Schweden gezwungen, zu rudern.
WIR KONNTEN ZU ZWEIT DAS BOOT NICHTMAL DREHEN!!!!!!!!!Geschweigedenn wirklich Strecke in die von uns gewünschte Richtung machen!

Seid Ihr sicher, daß Ihr das ohne jeglichen Fremdantrieb machen wollt............?


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

guckt euch das mal an und überlegt euch wo ihr slippen wollt und wie die Bedingungen dort sind !!!
Ich war oft mit einem schweren Boot auf einem großen See unterwegs ... es ging eigendlich immer auch größere Strecken zurückzulegen, allerdings in der Tat manchmal sehr anstrengend .... |uhoh:
bei widrigen Bedingungen (starken Wind) + kräftiger Strömung aber lieber 2 mal überlegen !!!
*Sicherheit geht immer vor !!!!*


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Also ich finde das Vorhaben auch etwas heikel. Gut ich kenne die Plassen nicht

Allerdings bin ich öfter mit meinem Angelboot und E-Motor auf der 2,5 km langen Regattabahn in DU Wedau. Dort ist keine Strömung, aber wenn da der Wind richtig reinhaut, ist von Kurshalten keine Rede mehr.

Da hilft dann nur noch so schnell wie möglich unter Land in den Windschatten zu kommen und dann zurück zur Anlegestelle fahren.

Das ist sicherlich kein Vergleich zu dem, was dich dort erwartet. Ich würde hier dem Rat der Plassenspezis unbedingt vertauen


----------



## naish (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

So haben noch nen motor gefunden, müssen aber erst schauen ob der läuft bis samstag. 
denke mal die plaasen bei hateboer bzw.oulderhouske sind von der strömung nicht so stark. klar ist auch das wir auch nicht auf die maas paddeln. wollen ja nur einen radius vielleicht von 200m vom slippplatz unsicher machen, aber danke euch allen für die infos.....

bericht folgt am sonntag oder samstag )


----------



## naish (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

für samstag sind 2 bft angesagt also nur ein lüftchen )


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

na dann Petrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und Alaaf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetriHelix (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Hi,

kann mich hier auch nur einigen Beiträgen anschließen... 
Passt auf was ihr da macht. Für Samstag sind 3-4 bft gemeldet (Quelle: wetter.com). Wir waren letzten Mittwoch bei 3 bft auf den Plassen und der Motor (25PS) wollte nicht mehr anspringen. Selber mit E-Motor sind wir nicht gegen den Wind vorwärts gekommen und wurden immer weiter zum Ufer gedrückt. 
Unterschätzt den Wind nicht und guckt euch an wohin ihr gedrückt werdet. 
Zudem könnt ihr Vertikalfischen ohne E-Motor bei dem Wind knicken, da ihr die Schnur nie direkt unter euer Boot bekommen werdet und daher auch keinen guten Köderkontakt habt. 
Also für mich wäre das nichts, ich möchte euch aber auch nicht die Freude auf den Tag verderben. Versucht wenigstens irgendwoher einen E-Motor mit einer guten! Batterie zu bekommen (Freunde fragen?). Das würde ja reichen um ein paar Meter zu fahren wenn der Wind nicht zu stark ist.


----------



## schlepper (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Kann euch nur raten nicht!! auf die Maas zu fahren.Wenn Ihr an der Slipstelle rechts
fahrt,kommt eine Marina ohne Boote,ca.30 Meter davon ab sind 20 bis 30 Meter
tiefe Löcher,wahrscheinlich stehen dort Vertikalangler,ist im Winter sehr beliebt.
Die Mass ist z.Zeit ziemlich voll und hat viel Druck,ohne sicher laufenden Motor,
kann es lebensgefährlich werden.
  Viel Erfolg schlepper


----------



## Lachsy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

mann seid ja vorsichtig, auch die plassen haben ihr tücken. versucht doch irgendwo ein leihmotor zu bekommen. Haltet zur Not den anker bereit. Achtet auf das Wetter
bleibt grundsätzlich von der Maas und den wehren fern. persönlich wäre es mir zu gefährlich. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

sicherheit  sollte an erster stelle stehen 
wollen euch ja  auch beim bootstreffen am 4/5 juni dabei haben   also passt gut auf euch auf 

wir werden am montag (rosenmontag )  auf den plassen sein  


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Keine Panik. haben heute noch einen Motor bekommen zwar gebraucht, aber sieht noch klasse aus. wassergekühlt 4,9 ps von crysler..#6 #6  


demnach steht jetzt glaub ich nix mehr im wege......vielen dank für eure nützlichen Tips....vielleicht kann mir noch der ein oder andere ein paar gute stellen beschreiben, da wir noch kein echolot haben...

gruss marcel b


----------



## Lachsy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

versuch es mal 50-100 meter endfernt von der brücke zum nordplassen, dort stehen eigendlich immer welche  die vom boot aus angeln

mfg Lachsy


----------



## naish (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

kann mir jemand denn noch ein paar angelmethoden verraten fürs boot?welche köder wie schnell soll man fahren etc.? was das gebiet betrifft haben wir noch null ahnung..

gruss naish

P.S. der Motor läuft )


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

les dir mal den Thread über das Vertikalangeln hier im Hollandforum durch.

Im aktuellen Magazin steht auch was nettes übers Vertikalangeln -> gibt es auch von Thomas9904 ein Disskussionsthrad...


----------



## EddyEdward (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Petri Heil Wünsche Ich Dir!!!!!!!


----------



## naish (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

So hoffe wir haben jetzt alles. Aussenborder funktionstüchtig 4,9 ps, paddel:q , echolot ....

da wir noch nie mit einem echolot bzw. vom boot aus geangelt haben, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo die fische stehen und auf was ich achten muss???

gibt es hier über schleppangeln gezeigte montagen????

für jede hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es hier über schleppangeln gezeigte montagen????
> 
> für jede hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar



was du willst schleppen? die zander stehn tief, wenne pech hast musste runter auf 17 meter. schleppen tun wir inne warmen jahreszeit mit wobbler und fahren dabei die 7m marke zb im Oolerplassen ab. 

kannst es ja versuchen, stahlvorfach oder spinntstange vor dem wobbler, und ihn 10 -20 meter hinterm boot herziehn. Nicht zu schnell , aber das siehste an der aktion des wobblers an der rute

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

ich denke Vertikalangeln ist angesagt zu dieser Jahreszeit !!!!
im Winter reichen kleine Hüpfer ~ 10 cm.... mußt mal die Threads hier durchforsten ! :q


----------



## naish (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

schleppen dann wohl eher nicht. ist es denn jetzt immernoch gewagt mit einem moter mal zu den oolerplaasen rüber zu fahren? was muss ich immer winter beobachten ?meine mit den zandern und hechten? muss ich kanten suchen? wo es richtig runter geht? man ich hab soviel fragen könnte einen roman schreiben *lach


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

mit dem motor wirste wohl rübertuckeln können zum Oolderplassen, kollege war heute oben. 1 Zander , 2 barsche im oolderplassen hat er mit gerade per Handy mitgeteilt. Wir werden wahrscheinlich sonntag hochfahren, zum motortest auf  der Wasserskistrecke, und nebenbei mal sehn was die Zander so machen   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Schnappa (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Schon mal versucht auf der HH elbe zu rudern??Viel besser kann ich mir das bei euch auchnicht vorstellen|kopfkrat Viel spass mit der Muskel-katze.|uhoh:                              |supergri |supergri gruss schnappa


----------



## naish (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

Soooooooooooooo. Wir sind wieder da..:q 

Gebe euch mal einen kleinen einblick über unsere erste bootstour.. sind heut morgen um 8 los gefahren. so gegen 20 vor 9 waren wir dann bei marina oulderhouske und wollten slippen. da leider die rezeption noch nicht auf hatte mussten wir ein paar minuten warten. da kam auch schon die nette frau von der rezeption. sie machte sofort die schranke rauf und wir konnten zum slipplatz fahren. soooo, jetzt kam es wie slippt man richtig???kennen es halt nur ausm fernseh |kopfkrat , zack den wagen samt boot rückwerts den slipplatz runter und ab ins wasser mit dem trailer. passte alles.... boot schnell los gemacht, motor noch schnell montiert, klamotten eingeladen und ab die post... ab die post dachte ich auch, aber irgendwie kam dat boot nicht ausm quark mit dem motor :c  . naja egal, hauptsache das ding war schweine laut und stank wie die pest. haben uns auch direkt einen namen für das boot überlegt. " Knatterbüchse " denke ich passt super :q  eins weiss ich , das nächstemal nehme ich mir mickeymäuse mit. (ohrenstöpsel) 

nach ein paar meter machten wir auch unser echolot an. paff da hatten wir direkt schon 24 meter und fisch ohne ende.... direkt die ruten raus und ab ins wasser damit. tja das ging dann ne ganze zeit so......ende vom lied, bis dato haben wir nix gefangen. war ja auch das erste mal für uns als vertikalangler. 
wir beschlossen dann, rüber zum oulderplaas zu fahren.. leichter gesagt als getan... direkt gegen den strom mit dem motor. wir haben sage und schreibe 45 min gebraucht bis wir drüben waren #q #q 

zwischen durch haben wir zweimal eine rute aus dem wasser fischen müssen, weil die sich irgendwie vom dach gelöst hatte...war witzig...:m 

im oulderplaas angekommen suchten wir uns direkt ein nettes plätzchen zum aufwärmen. nach einer kleinen stärkung und einem liter heissem tee ging es weiter.. und?????nix gefangen...:c 

naja die zeit ging wie im fluge um und wir mussten ja auch wieder vor fünf am slipplatz sein. also wieder zurück. stromabwärts :q  man was hatten wir für eine geschwindigkeit drauf ... :q  lach laut. aber besser als aufm hinweg... 

zurück am zuidplaas haben wir noch einmal die ruten ins wasser gehalten mit nem köfi dran. plötzlich ging die bremse??????dirk sagte direkt da ist was dickes dran.....

nene sagte ich da ist ne starke unterströmung und so wahr es auch. haben für den kick in dem augeblick war es klasse....adrenalin pur... naja und wieder nix... 

dann beim raus slippen hatten wir einige probleme. irgendwie wollte dieses blöde boot nicht auf den trailer #q  nach guten zehn mal probieren stand es dann fest auf dem trailer und wir konnten die restlichen sachen packen.....

eins kann ich euch sagen.... kauft euch nie einen alten motor von 25 jahren.. schweine laut, stinkt wie sau und frisst sprit ohne ende...sage und schreibe 6,5 liter haben wir verbraucht für den halben tag...

naja wir hoffen beim nächsten mal wird es besser.... dann ist das boot hoffentlich auch frisch lackiert....:q |kopfkrat  vielleicht haben wir wegen der farbe nichts gefangen :q 


also schöne grüße......

marcel und dirk


----------



## krauthi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

ja dan mal herzlichen glückwunsch zur ersten tour  
scheint ja soweit alles geklappt zu haben   bis auf fische fangen  aber das kommt noch  übung macht den meister 
werde wie  gesagt am montag  auf zanderjagd gehen

bis denne  gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

na siehste euer Boot schwimmt doch  und über die maas seid ihr auch gekommen.Mit den fischen wird es noch klappen. ich teste morgen an , was die zander so machen.

@krauthi , ich ware die Zander vor montag  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

@lachsy wenn ich nichts fange bist du das dan schuld :q 

habe ja gesagt die kleinen kanste haben aber die großen warten am montag auf uns  

gruß krauthi#6


----------



## Lachsy (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @lachsy wenn ich nichts fange bist du das dan schuld :q
> 
> habe ja gesagt die kleinen kanste haben aber die großen warten am montag auf uns
> 
> gruß krauthi#6



nix da, ein grosser ist meiner. nagut ich lasse sie dir im Südplassen und fahre zum Oolderplassen , aber nicht in 45 minuten  :q . wollen eh den motor mal speed geben auf der wasserskistrecke 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Jetzt ist es soweit. Der erste Mal mit einem Boot....*

@naish
Was sagst du nun zu unseren Tipps -> wie wäre es ohne Motor und nur mit Paddeln gewesen?

Das mit den Fischen kommt dann auch noch, keine Angst...


----------

